# Mavericks Had The Chance To Win The Championship...but Blew It!!!!!



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

ANY MAVERICK FANS GOT ANYTHING TO SAY?BECAUSE THEY KNOW THE TRUTH...AND THEY WERE HAPPY WEBBER WAS INJURED BECAUSE THAT GAVE THEM AN EASIER CHANCE OF WINNING.....LET ME EXPLAIN IT....THE MAVERICKS PUT THE KINGS OUT AT GAME SEVEN(RIGHT).....AND THE SPURS PUT THE LAKERS OUT GAME SIX(RIGHT).....SO THAT OPENED UP THE GATE OF OPPURTUNITY FOR THE MAVERICKS TO WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP,...BUT THE MAVS BLEW THAT CHANCE.....NOW AM I CORRECT OR NOT????:yes: :laugh: 









"Only The Strong Shall Survive" Allen Iverson/Big Kev 22


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just a tip: a lot more people (myself included) would take the time to read your posts and resond to your questions if you didn't type in all caps.


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

You know it...I'm completely correct about the Thread...arent I:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I have a statement for 1/2Man We don't tolerate personal attacks here


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

*LOL!!!!!!!!!!*

Muhuhahahahahahaha LOL:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Sac Rules....now does any other mavericks have to say anything about the thread....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk went down in game 3 against the Spurs and we took them to game six but you dont here us *****ing about it. Get some real analasys.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> ANY MAVERICK FANS GOT ANYTHING TO SAY?


i got something to say... can i nominate this guy for suspension??


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll second that


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

we all know the truth.....muhuhahahhaha:laugh: :laugh: :yes: That was a easy championships lol face it the Mavericks Suck and that there is to it......


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> we all know the truth.....muhuhahahhaha:laugh: :laugh: :yes: That was a easy championships lol face it the Mavericks Suck and that there is to it......


wow i cant believe i mistyped that ... when i said nominate for suspension, i meant to type nominate for a pulitzer prize. i think you got it locked up man


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

Dude, just stop reply because you obviously no nothing about the game of Basketball so just stick to tennis forums lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: rookies these days,just cant get enough of em.....lol


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

*Sigh* :uhoh: 

This guy is just as bad as that T-Wolves fan we had last month.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> *Sigh* :uhoh:
> 
> This guy is just as bad as that T-Wolves fan we had last month.


Yeah, but these guys make the forum more fun as it actually creates conversation.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but these guys make the forum more fun as it actually creates conversation.


True:yes: :yes:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

He just makes our forum more hits as it is.

I got some comments:

Bibby? USA team? No comment.

Webber? Never completed a whole season? No comment

Kings were supposedly had more favor of chance of winning the title than SA and Dallas, and Dallas and SA got farther than both of them? No comment

Never mind about the comment you should figure out where Im going to.

Now, Dallas went out and took SA to game six without best player Dirk Nowitzki, now if Dirk was there dont you think we could have been to game 7 atleast?

Just stop posting here because we're all over here making fun and laughing at your [strike]stupid comments[/strike], your as bad as sheefo and as hilarious as he is. Your an embaressment to kings fan, you make them look no masking bad. :no:


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

*Do Yourself a Favor!!!!!*

Please Tristan...I dont take replys from people that doesn't know the game of basketball and obviously never played it in your life lol.....I'm starting to get very interested in [STRIKE]your stupidity[/strike]...so please dont waste my time and your time and just don't reply...make life easier LOL...I have all day to argue, but i dont want to waste my time on King Haters lol Just because the [strike]Mavericks sucks[/strike] doesn't mean you have to send dumb replys to me over your sorry mavs Lol:laugh:


Attacks on posters and baiting other posters is not tolerated here.

rynobot


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Halfman, 

Check your pm's


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Do Yourself a Favor!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> Please Tristan...I dont take replys from people that doesn't know the game of basketball and obviously never played it in your life lol.....I'm starting to get very interested in your stupidity...so please dont waste my time and your time and just don't reply...make life easier LOL...I have all day to argue, but i dont want to waste my time on King Haters lol Just because the Mavericks sucks doesn't mean you have to send dumb replys to me over your sorry mavs Lol:laugh:


Doesn't this whole thread fall under baiting? I'm all for people making spiteful, baiting, infammatory posts on this message board, but I don't think people should be edited for calling the guy a ________, either -- especially when he's not getting edited.

:twocents:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Do Yourself a Favor!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't this whole thread fall under baiting? I'm all for people making spiteful, baiting, infammatory posts on this message board, but I don't think people should be edited for calling the guy a ________, either -- especially when he's not getting edited.
> ...


Maybe he is baiting with this thread, but I feel that the Mavs fans can do a good job of defending their team. And yes, the same rules apply to all, even if we don't agree or like someones opinion.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Do Yourself a Favor!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe he is baiting with this thread, but I feel that the Mavs fans can do a good job of defending their team. And yes, the same rules apply to all, even if we don't agree or like someones opinion.


Come on rynobot, You know this guy is over here for one reason.
And that is to bait Mavs fans. He is not just over offering up his
opinion.

If people come over here to simply to bait other fans than is it
really wrong to question thier intelligence?

So I guess I am not allowed to state that I think the other
half of HalfMan is the back end of a horse.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If you want to talk about blowing, how about the Kings. All they are doing is getting older waiting for CWebb to lead them somewhere other than the injured list.

BTW, Don't you have to have your parents permision to join the board if your under 13 or something?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Sacramento KingS fans are just jealous because they realize their team will be lucky to make the top tier west teams this year. 

Whose better than the SAC Kings 
Lakers
Mavs
Spurs
Twolves


Kings are going downhill IMO. They had their shot last year and the year before. They are getting worse and their time is pretty much over. Sorry Kingss fans...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Sacramento Kings fans are just jealous because they realize their team will be lucky to make the top tier west teams this year.
> 
> Whose better than the SAC Kings
> ...


Yep, over the summer I have come to the conclusion that the Kings are done. 2002 and 2003 were their best chances at a title. Now Webber is getting worse and there is no chance he makes it through a season without injuries, Bobby Jackson is getting older and soon will lose some of the explosiveness that is his main strength. The absurd contracts of Mike Bibby and Brad Miller mean that this team probably won't win another first round series for years.


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

*LOL!!!!!*

lol u think u know but you have no Idea


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*LOLOLOLOLOLOL*

Hey posting like HalfMaN is fun! :yes:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Kings rulez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You know it. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*LOL!!!!!!!!*

Don't talk until you know about basketball I am really smart you all are wrong and I am right


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: LOL!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Don't talk until you know about basketball I am really smart you all are wrong and I am right


:laugh:


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

:allhail: :king: THE KINGS RULE!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

The Sacramento Kings "Had The Chance To Win The Championship...but Blew It!!!"

They had several chances to win it..but blew it.

So don't speak too highly of your Queens while you're ranking on the Mavs.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Please do not use names like Queens, Fakers, or Jail Blazers. As they are seen as baiting, which is not allowed. Anyone who uses the term again will be first be given a personal PM warning by me, and then suspended for their next offense.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> The Sacramento Kings "Had The Chance To Win The Championship...but Blew It!!!"
> 
> They had several chances to win it..but blew it.
> ...


Well said, they had more chance of winning than the mavericks does. The mavs just keep getting better and better.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Please do not use names like Queens, Fakers, or Jail Blazers. As they are seen as baiting, which is not allowed. Anyone who uses the term again will be first be given a personal PM warning by me, and then suspended for their next offense.


hate to say it man..... but no one here will take you seriously while you are letting this halfman guy get away with all of this poopoo. I say queens and i will get suspended?? but this guy can make at least 5 seperate threads baiting me and all other mavs fans into endless arguments and nothing happens??

as far as creating convo.... :no: :no: :no: .... i come here for actual intelligent conversation on basketball not....



> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> what a disgrace to basketball you are.





> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> How do you know your a wizards fan...so stick to the sorry Wizards please...NEXT:laugh:


plus all the other ones that i can find because i cant search ... he has had no arguable points other than i am the best, you are not cause i say so.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> ANY MAVERICK FANS GOT ANYTHING TO SAY?BECAUSE THEY KNOW THE TRUTH...AND THEY WERE HAPPY WEBBER WAS INJURED BECAUSE THAT GAVE THEM AN EASIER CHANCE OF WINNING.....LET ME EXPLAIN IT....THE MAVERICKS PUT THE KINGS OUT AT GAME SEVEN(RIGHT).....AND THE SPURS PUT THE LAKERS OUT GAME SIX(RIGHT).....SO THAT OPENED UP THE GATE OF OPPURTUNITY FOR THE MAVERICKS TO WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP,...BUT THE MAVS BLEW THAT CHANCE.....NOW AM I CORRECT OR NOT????:yes: :laugh:
> Seriously who the hell do you think you are? You come in like your some expert on basketball but all you say is your opinion. It took you to show hey Rolloutpnoy isn't that bad. Here's some advice for you get used to cleaning toilets.
> 
> ...


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> 
> 
> hate to say it man..... but no one here will take you seriously while you are letting this halfman guy get away with all of this poopoo. I say queens and i will get suspended?? but this guy can make at least 5 seperate threads baiting me and all other mavs fans into endless arguments and nothing happens??
> ...


I don't make the rules I am only here to enforce them. I also don't have the power to suspend you guys so don't worry abour me. But we can't use the term "Queens" as an insult, it is considered baiting. I think you Mavs fans can easily defend yoiur team with out stupping to the loweth levels of HALFMAN.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't make the rules I am only here to enforce them. I also don't have the power to suspend you guys so don't worry abour me. But we can't use the term "Queens" as an insult, it is considered baiting. I think you Mavs fans can easily defend yoiur team with out stupping to the loweth levels of HALFMAN.


Nicely put.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: LOL!!!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> Muhuhahahahahahaha LOL:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Sac Rules....now <b>does any other mavericks have to say anything</b> about the thread....



I do not see where any "Maverick" player responded to your topic. 

Actually, your post is known to be what is described as "baiting" and therefore I could close this thread, but won't because you might learn some good internet etiquette from the thread staying open.


----------



## Future Serial Killer (Sep 20, 2003)

Both the Mavs and the Kings chances of winning an NBA championship are gone.
There are 2 teams in the league with a chance at the championship:
1. The Los Angeles Lakers
2. The San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future Serial Killer</b>!
> Both the Mavs and the Kings chances of winning an NBA championship are gone.
> There are 2 teams in the league with a chance at the championship:
> 1. The Los Angeles Lakers
> 2. The San Antonio Spurs.


Was this guy banned for ignorance or what?

The season hasn't even started. Kobe hasn't got off his charges yet. We haven't seen how Explosive Antwon and Dirk will be.
To say La or Sa are the only two teams with a "chance," IMO, is dumb. If Timmy goes down for the season Sa is out. So don't give away championships. Unless you like putting your foot in your mouth.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Was this guy banned for ignorance or what?
> ...


Nobody gets banned for "ignorance". 

I imagine the user did something that went against the guidelines big time.

You're right about the trophy - as Nobody can say who will be out of the ring race at this point in time!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody gets banned for "ignorance".
> ...


Yeah, I'm not to big on spelling but atleast I can think (a little bit).


----------

